# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Исчез звук

## Marina_E

В компе внезапно пропал весь звук. После проверки диска С: на наличие системных ошибок, появилось сообщение "Volume is clear", Windows XP Home, SP3. На форуме по вирусам сказали, похоже на аппаратную проблему. У меня подозрение на реестр, недавно комп тормозил, пришлось попробовать "исправлять ошибки реестра" с DLL-FiLes Fixer - после этого звук при загрузке Windows начал затормаживать, но в остальном всё было в норме.

Буду осаждать форум, др. вариантов нет.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Пробую найти драйвер ADIHdAud.sys звуковой платы SoundMAX HD Audio на сайте разработчика AnalogDevices. Пока не находится http://search.analog.com/search/defa...d.sys&local=en , насколько можно доверять сторонним сайтам, где может быть этот драйвер?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## w32stator

Модель ноутбука напишите, сделаем проще! На сайте производителя, должны быть все файлы.

Режима рекавери разве нет на ноуте? Документация к ноуту есть?

----------


## Marina_E

Восстановление компа до более ранней точки не помогло. Отчёт о конфигурации компа во вложении.

Звуковые, видео и игровые устройства:

SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio
Аудио кодеки
Видео кодеки
Драйверы аудио (без PnP)
Устройства записи видео (без PnP)
Устройство управления

DirectX - Звук:

Первичный звуковой драйвер
SoundMAX HD Audio

Программа DriverAgent (на которую ссылается http://www.aida64.com/), показывает мои устаревшие драйверы, в том числе для SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio :

http://driveragent.com/c/driveragent...6ce296&ref=794

Насколько это может соответствовать действительности?

----------


## w32stator

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...ID=1098#113165 Вот там есть драйвера для вашего ноута. качайте и переставляйте.
ADI SoundMAX AD1984A Audio Driver for Microsoft Windows XP	5.10.1.5880  System Software Manager Icon
13 фев 2009

Если не поможет переустановка драйвера на звук. Можно попробовать переставить кодеки. Качать тут http://fileforum.betanews.com/downlo...k/1080441198/1

----------


## Marina_E

Так куда нужно сохранить установочный файл драйвера, перед тем как инсталлировать? Без разницы?

----------


## w32stator

> Так куда нужно сохранить установочный файл драйвера, перед тем как инсталлировать? Без разницы?


 Куда угодно. откуда удобней вам

----------


## Marina_E

Тут ещё несоответствие обнаружилось, в отчёте aida64, DirectX - Звук:
Первичный звуковой драйверSoundMAX HD Audio

В диспетчере устройств такого наименования, как "Первичный звуковой драйвер" НЕТ. Может в этом проблема?

----------


## w32stator

Вы переставили драйвер?

----------


## Marina_E

Драйвер переставлен, ничего не изменилось. Скачала кодек. Что это?

----------


## w32stator

Это программа для открытия различных аудио и видео файлов. А вообще mp3 проигрывается? Звук точно включен на панельке справа, у часов?

----------


## Marina_E

Windows лицензионная, на http://support.microsoft.com/mats/no_sound/ru и http://support.microsoft.com/mats/AudioPlayback/ru есть автоматическое выявление/исправление, в отчете сказано:

"Одна или более служб аудио не запущены. Обе службы Windows Audio и служба построителя конечных точек Windows Audio должны быть запущены для корректной работы звука. Как минимум одна из служб не запущена."

Но не исправили ничего.

Звука нет вообще, ни mp3, ни системных звуков. Громкость проверяла.

----------


## w32stator

> Windows лицензионная, на http://support.microsoft.com/mats/no_sound/ru и http://support.microsoft.com/mats/AudioPlayback/ru есть автоматическое выявление/исправление, в отчете сказано:
> 
> "Одна или более служб аудио не запущены. Обе службы Windows Audio и служба построителя конечных точек Windows Audio должны быть запущены для корректной работы звука. Как минимум одна из служб не запущена."
> 
> Но не исправили ничего.
> 
> Звука нет вообще, ни mp3, ни системных звуков. Громкость проверяла.


Жмякайте кнопку *пуск*, на кнопке "*компьютер*" правой кнопкой мыши - "*управление*". Далее вкладка "*службы и приложения*" - "*службы*"

Смотрим службу связанную со звуком Windows Audio и SoundMAX HD Audio. Находим, смотрим состояние (работает или отключена) и смотрим тип запуска (автоматически, отключена или вручную). Если стоит отключена или вручную. Дважды нажимаем на нее, в открывшемся окне жмём на кнопку "*Запустить*" и проверяем звук. Если появился. То в том окне, напротив "тип запуска" выбираем "автоматически" кнопку "применить" - "ОК" всё закрываем и перегружаемся. После перезагрузки наслаждаемся!

----------


## Marina_E

Список служб из "Службы и приложения" в прикрепленном файле Excel на форум не добавишь, подготовлю список в .txt. Пока нашла только Windows Audio, была включена автоматически, перезапустила, ничего. Но вряд ли там есть ещё одна.

Например, InstallDriver Table Manager, для "Provides support for the Running Object Table for InstallShield Drivers", запускается вручную.

K-Lite Codec требует удаления старого кодека на моем компе.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Список всех служб в текстовом файле. 

Подробный список в Excel http://sdrv.ms/1eGdwx7:
 выделенным желтым - запуск вручную, красным - запуск отключен.

- - - Добавлено - - -

В Диспетчере устройств, оказывается, в меню Вид - Скрытые устройства:

Звуковые скрыт&#10.png

Возможно, служба какого-то из скрытых устройств как раз отключена.

Список http://sdrv.ms/16MXP6v , Цветом выделено то, что выделено в диспетчере устройств, но Аудиоустройство ядра системы и Драйвер совместимости звука Microsoft (WINMM WDM) показываются только в расширенном списке.

Windows Audio зависит от:
Plug and PlayУдаленный вызов процедур

От Windows Audio нет зависящих компонентов. 
При нажатии на плюсики возле компонентов ничего не меняется.
Windows Audio.png

Обе подключены автоматически, не зависят от других компонентов. У Plug and Play вход в систему с системной учетной записью.
Plug and Play.png

У RPC вход в систему с учетной записью:
RPC.png

Почему эти отличия?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Сейчас подумала восстановить систему на более раннюю точку, когда на комп ещё не устанавливалась Dll-Fixer, и облом - каким-то образом манипуляции сегодняшнего дня отключили восстановление системы (уже включила) и УНИЧТОЖИЛИ ВСЕ ТОЧКИ ВОССТАНОВЛЕНИЯ. 

Эти изменения rghost.ru/48076851 вносились в реест, из-за вируса. Не знаю, что ещё могло уничтожить все точки.

Чтобы переустановить Windows без дисковода, мне надо где-то скачать образ Windows на флеш, и оттуда переустанавливать.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Marina_E*, 
 А Вы драйвер шины Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) поставили? Без этого Ваша операционная система никогда не поймёт Вашего HD Audio!

----------


## Marina_E

Драйвер шины Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) для звуковой подсистемы High Definition - переустановлен, ничего не изменилось.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Люди, придётся обновлять Windows, но на нетбук установку можно сделать только с флеш. Сохранила на флеш (D) содержимое установочного лицензионного диска Windows. После запуска установочного файла с флеш на нетбуке появилось сообщение:

"Возможность обновления в данный момент будет недоступна, не удаётся найти файл 
D:\HP_OS_RESTORE(F)\i386\WINNTUPG\NETUPGRD.DLL

HP_OS_RESTORE(F) это папка, куда скопирована Windows. Есть подпапка i386, нет подпапки WINNTUPG, скопировано было все.

----------


## w32stator

Надо подготовить сначало флешку, а не так как вы сделали. Вот инструкции (выбирайте что вам легче):http://www.skorcomblik.ru/kak-sdelat...indows-xp.html
http://vindavoz.ru/windowsxp/stati/9...y-fleshki.html

----------


## Marina_E

Сейчас буду изучать, только у меня же не образ Windows (iso), а просто скопированные файлы с диска. Теперь из этих файлов делать образ?

На этом видео http://www.skorcomblik.ru/kak-sdelat...indows-xp.html , переустановка Windows, а не обновление, уточнила у авторов. Сказали, что обновление - это фигня.

----------

